# One busy day.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

After a nasty work stretch, I had today off. With the kids on spring break, my oldest and I decided to hike the "Y". I have lived in Happy Valley for 13 years, like to hike and I'd never been up there before. (Maybe due to my fan interest?) We fixed that this morning.





My daughter was in a hurry to get back down and get lunch, so we didn't linger long.



Instead of calling it a day and having a nap once we got home, I decided I needed some stream time. Today, there weren't too many BWOs around, but there was a mambo midge hatch today. They were kind of light colored and obviously small and I didn't have anything in the box to match the surface ones that the fish were dining on. However, I found an emerger that was close enough that I fished subsurface. It was game on! I took the camera phone out a couple times for a sampling.

The bows were purty.



And big and purty.



And engorged on the midges.



The everloving whities were notably accommodating today. This was a smaller one.



And, of course the browns represented too.





And a whole lot more. ;-) Now I'm ready for that nap. :couch2:


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful fish!! Love those big bows!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That second 'bow is sweet!----SS


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow that is an awesome day!


----------

